# Logged on to uber this morning and got this message



## Kovarth2 (May 11, 2016)

Your account needs attention

Something in your account needs to be corrected or updated in order for you to go online. Contact customer support for further assistance

Anyone knows what this might be about? Is this their way of telling me that they deactivated my account or is it something else?


----------



## Kovarth2 (May 11, 2016)

So I found out about the message. At 51 points i got a warning about my rating. Then after 4 more trips i get a second warning. No chance to improve after 4 trips. Have not done anymore trips and I get this message:

"Thanks for writing in. Happy to explain!

Uber’s two-way rating system is an integral part of ensuring a high-quality experience for both riders and drivers on the Uber platform. We encourage all users to rate the experience at the end of a trip, and we regularly review both ratings to maintain a safe and respectful environment in cities all over the globe.

Upon a recent review of your account, we’ve discovered ratings that were consistently lower than area standards. As a result, we regret to inform you we will be ending our partnership with you effective immediately. It was not a swift decision as we value each and every driver who chooses to use Uber, however, in an effort to ensure the platform remains an attractive option for riders and drivers, our team had to make this difficult decision.

If you have any questions or concerns, you may communicate with us by responding to this email. Your final payment will occur within the next week.

We wish you the best of luck in your next endeavor and thank you for your time spent as a driver-partner.

Have a wonderful day!"

Am I permanently banned or can I take their "class" and get back on?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kovarth2 said:


> Your account needs attention
> 
> Something in your account needs to be corrected or updated in order for you to go online. Contact customer support for further assistance
> 
> Anyone knows what this might be about? Is this their way of telling me that they deactivated my account or is it something else?


Insurance,registration,drivers license, vehicle license,inspection sticker.
Are you up to date on all ?
Get any tickets lately ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kovarth2 said:


> So I found out about the message. At 51 points i got a warning about my rating. Then after 4 more trips i get a second warning. No chance to improve after 4 trips. Have not done anymore trips and I get this message:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in. Happy to explain!
> 
> ...


That has a permanent ring to it.
What was your rating?
How long have you driven ?
How often?
What was your percentage ? 25% or 20% ?


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

Kovarth2 said:


> So I found out about the message. At 51 points i got a warning about my rating. Then after 4 more trips i get a second warning. No chance to improve after 4 trips. Have not done anymore trips and I get this message:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in. Happy to explain!
> 
> ...


What was your rating? What was the complaints? Visit a local office, if there is one, and talk to a real person, not a canned response over email.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sure said:


> What was your rating? What was the complaints? Visit a local office, if there is one, and talk to a real person, not a canned response over email.


Sounds like he only did 55 trips total.

If you do 30 trips a day, you may get more slack.than someone who does 10 trips a week .
Producing income for Uber is not totally ignored .


----------



## Kovarth2 (May 11, 2016)

Drove for a total of 5 days. Only had 55 trips and ended at a rating of 4.27. My rating was at 4.13 but was going up after that. I was an uberx driver. Was driving daily. I was doing about 10 plus trips a day. How can I fix a problem if I don't know what the problem is. I'm courteous to the riders. I try to be where they are but not my fault if the navigator puts somewhere they aren't. I try to make it a smooth ride as best as I can. It's like a parent scolding a child for something but not letting the child know what they are being scolded for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kovarth2 said:


> Drove for a total of 5 days. Only had 55 trips at 4.27. I was an uberx driver. Was driving daily. I was doing about 10 plus trips a day. How can I fix a problem if I don't know what the problem is. I'm courteous to the riders. I try to be where they are but not my fault if the navigator puts somewhere they aren't. I try to make it a smooth ride as best as I can. It's like a parent scolding a child for something but not letting the child know what they are being scolded for.


Talk to your office.
Only 5 days is NOT enough time to learn the system and navigation !

Almost everyone has some troubles starting.

Go to your office.

You should TELL all of your riders it is your FIRST DAY for the first month or so !


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

Kovarth2 said:


> Drove for a total of 5 days. Only had 55 trips and ended at a rating of 4.27. My rating was at 4.13 but was going up after that. I was an uberx driver. Was driving daily. I was doing about 10 plus trips a day. How can I fix a problem if I don't know what the problem is. I'm courteous to the riders. I try to be where they are but not my fault if the navigator puts somewhere they aren't. I try to make it a smooth ride as best as I can. It's like a parent scolding a child for something but not letting the child know what they are being scolded for.


There are a number of posts on these forums about improving your ratings. Search for them, but basic is, clean car, no smells, phone mount, no crazy loud music, smooth starts and stops... Obey the local speed limits and laws. If a pax doesn't seem to want to talk, ride in silence.


----------



## Kovarth2 (May 11, 2016)

Ok. So I wrote to Uber about this a second time. Seems there might be a way to get back on according to this message:

"Thank you for writing in.

I understand your concern about your rating. Let me assist you with that.

To ensure Uber app users are connected with the highest-quality drivers, we review new partners after their first trips on the system and require a minimum rating to retain access to the Uber app.

Unfortunately, your current overall rating is below the minimum requirement. As a consequence, we have deactivated your account.

To be considered for reactivation, we encourage you to take an online quality improvement session. You can check out *this site* for more information on the online sessions that we offer. Please note that there is a quiz at the end of the session and your score on the quiz will be sent to us automatically.

Of course, Uber does not require you to take the session. But if you do choose to complete a session, you can also opt to take courses from any provider of your choice.

We hope to be able to continue our partnership with you. Please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions."


----------



## Dannyyellowcab (Feb 3, 2016)

Kovarth2 said:


> Drove for a total of 5 days. Only had 55 trips and ended at a rating of 4.27. My rating was at 4.13 but was going up after that. I was an uberx driver. Was driving daily. I was doing about 10 plus trips a day. How can I fix a problem if I don't know what the problem is. I'm courteous to the riders. I try to be where they are but not my fault if the navigator puts somewhere they aren't. I try to make it a smooth ride as best as I can. It's like a parent scolding a child for something but not letting the child know what they are being scolded for.


4 steps to improve your ratings 
1 buy brand new Cadillac Escalade 
2 invest in top of the line black suit and tie
3 purchase latest cologne 
4 don't forget water candy and gum
You welcome 
Thank me later


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Talk to your office.
> Only 5 days is NOT enough time to learn the system and navigation !
> 
> Almost everyone has some troubles starting.
> ...


I still tell people I'm in my 1st month of driving, have been for almost 3 months now.


----------



## Kovarth2 (May 11, 2016)

So I'm wondering.....This whole Uber deactivating people. Is it an automatic thing or is there a person that actually does it. How much of Uber is actually automated?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Dannyyellowcab said:


> 4 steps to improve your ratings
> 1 buy brand new Cadillac Escalade
> 2 invest in top of the line black suit and tie
> 3 purchase latest cologne
> ...


Umm, no on the expensive car, no on the suit and tie, no on the water/candy/gum. Yes on a CLEAN CAR. That is the number one complaint I hear about other drivers from my pax. Do NOT use the Uber app navigation while holding your phone. AT LEAST get a phone mount and better yet, get a separate gps. The graphics on a phone are too small and you miss too many exits. The intro materials do suggest you use your own gps.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Kovarth2 said:


> As a result, we regret to inform you we will be ending our partnership with you effective immediately.





Kovarth2 said:


> To be considered for reactivation, we encourage you to take an online quality improvement session.


LOL! Why don't they just say this in the first e-mail? Those Ubermaniacs never cease to amaze!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dannyyellowcab said:


> 4 steps to improve your ratings
> 1 buy brand new Cadillac Escalade
> 2 invest in top of the line black suit and tie
> 3 purchase latest cologne
> ...


You forgot the most important.
5 tip your passenger at least 50% of the total fare (this does include all Uber fees)


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

#6 don't forget k-y Uber doesn't use Vaseline and refuses to perform a reach a round so run and take their class......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> LOL! Why don't they just say this in the first e-mail? Those Ubermaniacs never cease to amaze!


Why doesn't Uber have any training ?
Working for Uber is like " here is a stick,go fight the wolves"

When they come back all gnawed up,then Uber offers training ?
At their expense ?


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

We are all just bricks in the wall

We are all cogs in the machine

We are just dust in the wind


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Kovarth2 said:


> So I found out about the message. At 51 points i got a warning about my rating. Then after 4 more trips i get a second warning. No chance to improve after 4 trips. Have not done anymore trips and I get this message:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in. Happy to explain!
> 
> ...


Go to your local uber office ! They may activate you!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

They are really trying to make some money off those courses aren't they.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

What car are you driving? Make and model? That has a big impact on your rating. Entitled passengers want late model luxury for pennies sadly.


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

Freedo


Kovarth2 said:


> So I found out about the message. At 51 points i got a warning about my rating. Then after 4 more trips i get a second warning. No chance to improve after 4 trips. Have not done anymore trips and I get this message:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in. Happy to explain!
> 
> ...


 freedom. Don't you feel like a weight is lifted of your back.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Take a bath, put on deodorant, brush your teeth. Do not eat foods that will linger before you drive i.e. Hot Dogs, Meatloaf, Mexican Food, etc.


----------

